# SANA Brevet in Deutschland gültig?



## Thomann (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wohne seit etwas über einem halben Jahr in der Schweiz und möchte hier meinen Angelschein machen. Nächsten Samstag habe ich meine Prüfung und stehe gerade in den Vorbereitungen. 

In Deutschland habe ich keinen Angelschein und daher meine Frage, kann ich mit den schweizer SANA Brevet auch in Deutschland (z.B. Niedersachsen und NRW) angeln? Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt? 

Viele Grüsse und schönen Sonntagabend

Thomas


----------



## Hardyfan (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: SANA Brevet in Deutschland gültig?*

Hallo Thomas,

schau mal in § 31 Abs. 5 des Fischereigesetzes NRW.

https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...ufgehoben=N&keyword=Landesfischereigesetz#FN1

Ein Anruf bei der Gemeinde oder der Unteren Fischereibehörde - in NRW die Kreisordnungsbehörden - des Angelortes bringt letzte Klarheit.


----------



## Thomann (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: SANA Brevet in Deutschland gültig?*

...super Dieter, das liest sich ja schon mal ganz gut. 

Danke dir

Thomas


----------



## ThomasL (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: SANA Brevet in Deutschland gültig?*

Hallo Thomas

auf Rügen hatte ich keine Probleme, mit dem SANA Ausweis die Karte zu kriegen, soweit ich weiss, ist das überall in Deutschland so.


----------



## Thomann (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: SANA Brevet in Deutschland gültig?*

ja super, so hatte ich mir das gewünscht. jetzt muss ich nur noch am kommenden Samstag die Prüfung bestehen. Ich fahre am 03.11. nach Fehmarn an die Brandung...endlich mal wieder. 

Grüsse euch

Thomas


----------



## swisstrolling (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: SANA Brevet in Deutschland gültig?*

He Thomas,
Der Sana Ausweis ist gültig wie in österreich und Deutschland Fische in beiden Länder gr swisstrolling


----------



## Thomann (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: SANA Brevet in Deutschland gültig?*

Perfekt


----------



## volkernatel (12. September 2016)

*AW: SANA Brevet in Deutschland gültig?*

In Bayern wird der SANA zwar anerkannt, aber man kann nur drei (nicht unbedingt zusammenhängende) Monate in Bayern damit fischen. dazu gibt es extra Aufkleber auf der Rückseite der Karte.

D.h. man meldet sich mit dem SANA bei einer Gemeindeverwaltung an (passbild, Gebühr etc.) und bekommt dann mit dem Fischerei-Ausweis einen Aufkleber mit drei Zeilen für die drei Monate (auf Wunsch gerne ein Bild verfügbar)

Dieses Prozedere ist jedes weitere Jahr bei jeder Gemeinde zu wiederholen.

Möchte man mehr als 3 x fischen und die drei Perioden sind bereits aufgebraucht, ist der FA nicht mehr gültig.

In der Regel reicht das ja aber, es sei denn man ist regelmässiger Grenzgänger. Dann muss man für Bayern die deutsche Prüfung ablegen.

M.E. ist das Niveau mindestens gleich hoch wie beim SANA, stellenweise eher höher. Die praktischen Teile müssen ebenfalls absolviert werden.


----------



## Askersund61 (12. September 2016)

*AW: SANA Brevet in Deutschland gültig?*

Hallo Thomas

 Gleichzeitig mit dem SANA Ausweis erwirbst du auch das Schweizer Fischereibrevet, welches in Deutschland und Österreich anerkannt ist.

 Ist hier nachzulesen:
http://www.petri-heil.ch/sportfischer-brevet/

 Grüsse aus der Schweiz
 Christoph


----------

